# 2003 650 Prairie Oil/Coolent Mixing ??



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Got it finished and rode it for about 4 days ......now the antifreeze and oil are exchanging places ? no smoke out exhaust indicating blown head gaskets. Runs great just mixing fluids ????? I am at a loss here guys .any ideas ?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im with u on the head gasket


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have thought on this untill my head hurts . Still no idea at all. There is a short tube below the water pump on the bottom of the engine what is that ? Coolant started flowing out of it just before the problem started . I plugged it off then my problem showed up .... Is there a seal behind the water impeller ?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If a moving shaft comes out of the engine, you can bet it has a seal on it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That could possibly be my problem . Anyone have a part number for that seal ?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm wondering if that tube you're talking about is the pump weep hole. It will leak fluid if the Pump seal is going out. If you plugged it, pressure is building up and going past the shaft seal and into the engine.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you bored in PR and looking for something to do? LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes LOL I am bored IBbruin . The tv is mostly in spanish so I am as lost as can be . I actually enjoy working down here the weather has been great . Job has been a pain to get organized but It will be done tomorrow !!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I have thought on this untill my head hurts . Still no idea at all. There is a short tube below the water pump on the bottom of the engine what is that ? Coolant started flowing out of it just before the problem started . I plugged it off then my problem showed up .... Is there a seal behind the water impeller ?


Yes, don't plug it! On the Brute it is the drain or weap for the seal on the coolant side and the oil seal on the other side. Your pump seal is gone and plugging that will pressure the chamber and push coolant into the crankcase past its the seal. This is the very reason these are seperated and a way out for either was made.

You just need a pump seal kit. Its a pain to install...but it has to happen.


----------

